# plant like Glosso but...



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I have glossostigma in a tank and it spreads extremely fast, too fast. All my display tanks are slower growing plants to make things easier. I thought the glosso would grow slow but it expands very fast. Can anyone recommend a similar plant that doesn't take off so fast?

I also put dwarf hair grass in that same tank and it has expanded way too much but I have decided to remove the hair grass. Got hit hard by two plants. I though harder to grow would mean slower growing, I was wrong.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Four left clover


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

There is a stigma that glosso is hard to grow. Thats why I've never tried it. Marselia or whatever it is called is a slow grower and similar to glosso. Try that.

Also what are the specs (light, substrate, co2 and whatnot) and dosing sched you have going? I'd like to try glosso when I finish moving.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Glosso loves Toronto water, it grows really fast for me too. Try micro swords, it's a relatively slow grower.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

it a 20 long, dual 24 inch 5tho, DIY co2, dose some ferts, substrate is top soil capped with blasting sand.

Micro chain sword is too tall for what I want and not the look I want. I want green, micro chain sword turns red in good conditions.

HC an option? small like glosso and grow slower?


----------



## scrogathon (Jan 7, 2014)

Look for some elatine hydropiper


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

scrogathon said:


> Look for some elatine hydropiper


I have that. I use the common name of mini glosso. Let me know if you want some.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm not in the GTA so can't buy plants from people.


----------



## Reckon (Mar 6, 2013)

In my experience marsilea seems to grow just a bit slower than glosso but still pretty quick. There is hydropiper or micrantherum Monte Carlo. They are slower.


----------

